# Secret Service and the President's VP's



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Reading a book about the Secret Service where they reveal an awful lot about the presidents and Vice Presidents...very interesting..recap thus far:

JFK and LBJ = Philanderers of the highest order.both kept a lot of women in White House for affairs.
Both set up "early warning" systems for if and when their wives were nearby. Total immoral men. In addition, LBJ was as
crude as the day is long.

Nixon = Weird, moral man but very odd and weird. Paranoid etc. Horrible relationship with his family, almost a recluse.

Agnew = nice, decent man, everyone was surprised at his downfall.

Ford = A true gentlemen who treated them with respect and dignity

Jimmy Carter = A complete phony who would portray one picture of himself to public and very different in private. I.E. Would be shown carrying his own luggage, suit cases were always empty, he kept empty ones just for photo ops. Wanted the people to see him as pious and a non drinker, he and family drank alcohol a lot. Had disdain for the Secret Service, and was very irresponsible with the "football" nuclear codes. Didn't think it was a big deal and would keep military aides at a great distance. Would never acknowledge military or Secret service they were there to serve him.

Ronald Reagan = The real deal. Moral, Honest, respectful and dignified. Treated Secret Service and everyone else with respect and honor. Would always thank everyone all the time. He took the time to know everyone on a personal level. One story was early on in Presidency the President came out of his room with a side arm attached to his hip. The Agent in charge
said "Why the pistol Mr. President." Ronald Reagan replied, "In case you boys can't get the job done, I can help." It was common for him to carry a pistol. People do not know that when he met with Gorbachev, he had a pistol in his briefcase.
Upon learning that Gary Hart was caught with Donna Rice during the election Ronald Reagan said, "Boys will be boys, but boys will not be President"

Nancy Reagan = Very nice but very protective of the President..the Secret Service was always caught in the middle. Nancy would try to control what the President ate all the time (healthy) and he would say to the Agents "come on you gotta help me out." The Reagans rarely drank alcohol. Secret Service said they could count on one hand the times the Reagans were served alcohol other than wine during dinner. They made the comment for all the fake bluster of the Carters it was the Reagans who lived life as genuinely moral people.

George and Barbara Bush = Extremely kind and considerate. Always respectful. Took great care in making sure the agents comforts were taken care of. They would bring them meals etc. One time Barbara Bush brought warm
clothes to agents standing outside a Kennebunkport. One agent who was given a warm hat tried to nicely say no thanks when he was obviously freezing and President Bush said "Son, don't argue with the first lady, put the hat on."

Bill Clinton = Presidency was one giant party. Not trustworthy, he was nice because he wanted everyone to like him but life is just one big game and party to him.

Hillary Clinton = Another phony. Personality would change the instant cameras were near. She hated with open disdain the military and Secret Service. Again another one who felt people are there to serve her. She was always trying to keep tabs on Bill Clinton..

Al Gore = An egotistical *** who was once overheard by his Secret Service detail when he told his son he needed to do better in school or he "would end up like these guys" and pointed to the agents.

G W Bush = They loved him and Laura Bush. They said no one is a nicer person than Laura Bush who never has a harsh word to say about anyone. The Bush's went out of their way to take care of the Secret Service and made sure they were well cared for with meals and other comforts. GW was the most prompt of the Presidents. He ran like a well oiled machine. He was also the most in shape who had a very strict work out regimen. The Bush's made sure their entire administration understood to respect and be considerate of the Secret Service.

Karl Rove was the one who was the most caring of the Secret Service in the administration.

Barack Obama - Clintons over again - hates the military and looks down on the Secret Service.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No surprises there at all. After observing liberals and conservatives for many years this is as I would have suspected. I'll give liberals there due and say some of the nicest people I have met were liberals, but also some of the most vicious people I have ever met were also liberals. Like these presidents liberals are often fake. As an example you will hear them speak tolerance out of one face and speak total intolerance for those who do not agree with them out of the other face. Yes, I said faces as in two faced.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

sounds interesting. What is the title of the book?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Book Name: In the President's Secret Service: Behind the Scenes with Agents in the Line of Fire and the Presidents They Protect


----------

